# help me choose a direction to go for home sub



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I seriously cant decide what to do here, hope this isn't too long.

I only need bass from about 36 hz and down, I don't need it loud, smallish apt, and even though my neighbors are horrid folk, I don't want to be a total jerk..but I do turn it up sometimes.

I have two boxes that are around 6 cuft with a port 3 x 19 x 32 or so, huge l port I lost a kitten in once. they currently have eminence lab 15s in them, and I'm only using one. They are superb for rocking a small club from 30 hz and up, but almost nothing down low where I need it most. And, they are too tempting to just crank on lol. I've got power for days, crest 6001 amps, 4 of them, but I'm just using one channel of one of them right now..and the other 3 are in a rack in storage, really don't think I need to break them out haha.

option 1, replace the 15s with something like the Dayton dvc series subs which if rumors are true, are very like the adire audio tempests these boxes were originally built for 10 years ago.

option two is build a small box for a Dayton dvc 12 with two passive radiators. This option is more fun, but also more costly overall. The fun factor and trying something new calls to me though.. the 12 would be enough, I'm sure of it..just might get ran harder overall than the 15s would.

what would you do? pairing these with big quested british made monitors 70 lbs each with eights and huge ports..so really no response above 35 is necessary.

sorry for the long post.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

For such a low FR I'd just start entering drivers into WinISD until the choice was narrowed down. The enclosure is going to be the important factor and will be easier to compare when you have the response in graph form.

With that said I like my SI HT18, it moves air below 20Hz, but in 4 cu ft sealed it really shines at 30Hz.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I really don't want to cut these boxes, they've got so much history now that I cant bring myself to mod them..otherwise I'd already have bought the ht 18 lol. These boxes have been in multiple cars, a club install, burning man twice, some famous djs have played deep house through them..they are just cool.

does s I make a 15? I seem to remember they did but it was very pricy.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Currently, no. They skip over that size.

Dayton Audio UM15-22


> Vented 6.0 cubic ft. (net internal, not including driver or port volume) with 6 lbs. of Acousta-Stuf tuned to 18 Hz with two 4" diameter by 26" long flared ports for an f3 of 22 Hz. Larger cabinets and lower tuning frequencies are possible.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

that is a sweet sub and would work well for me, but I don't need that big of a sub/that power hungry of a sub, wondering if the dvc series for 55 bucks less would serve me just as well since shear output is not the goal.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

i had a similar question and got some good feedback. do a search on my posts.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

if you can make that box able to house an 18, you can get the stereo integrity hst18


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Or how about make a smallish sealed box and do a hst11 or 12, it has an FS of 17hz.
If you really don't want to cut up I would really look at the Dayton UM like posted above, they are supposed to be a serious contender in the HT market.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

ordering the Dayton um today..why not.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice let us know what you think.


----------



## ghionw (Jul 2, 2012)

I have an Ultimax 15 in ~4cuft sealed and love it. Still haven't played it at full reference level as yet and it is serious.


----------



## InstantCrush (Sep 2, 2015)

For an apartment, get yourself some "bass shakers" like Clark Synthesis (my recommendation), Aurasound, Buttkicker, etc.

Great for movies. Some of them are okay for music - mainly Clark.

You'll get impact without disturbing your neighbors. You can run them with a sub, and use them to keep the level on your sub lower than it would otherwise be.

Also make sure your couch/chairs are reasonably isolated from the floor if you're not on the first floor. Use something like rubber (not spikes).


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I didn't end up ordering the Dayton sub, I found a pair of jbl gto 15s for half the price of the single Dayton, and bought them. now I just gotta get them from la lol. I think these will work great, but haven't modeled them. for the price, if they don't, I've got people who will want them and won't lose any moneys.


----------

